# Can someone ID the correct light fixture for this hood?



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought a used 75g tank, hoods and light but the previous owners apparently bought the wrong light fixture. I also don't know if it's supposed to be a singe 48" light or two smaller lights. Just like a 55g, it has a two piece hood. On my 55 I have two separate smaller strip lights for each hood section. The 75 came with a single 48" strip light but it's too narrow. It sits on top of the ridges on the hood as opposed to over the ridges. It needs to be 5 1/8" on the inside but it's only 4 1/8". There are no logos on the hoods to identify them. The strip light is All-Glass. Pics show what I mean.

So do I need one 48" light or two smaller lights and where do I get them? All of the strip lights I have found are the narrow ones like the one I already have. I just want light strips for now due to cost. Eventually I'll look into LED's. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like you have the Full Hood style, with the black plastic front doors, the inlaid glass section for 2 individual strip lights, a filler piece and then the plastic back strip that allows you to cut out sections for equipment installation.

The light fixture you have is not compatible with the Full Hood style, as you have noticed, and is meant to rest on the trim of the aquarium above a 'normal' glass canopy.

Do you know the tank brand? Hopefully there is a tag on the bottom of the aquarium that identifies the manufacturer as that makes it easier to know what strip light to buy.

Is the light fixture a one bulb or two bulb unit? If you like the existing fixture, it would probably be cheaper to buy the correct glass canopy and ditch the existing one that requires two separate light fixtures.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I sort of like this hood style and wouldn't mind keeping it if the lights aren't too expensive. Using two lights wouldn't bother me. On my 55 I used to occasionally use two different spectrums to change things up a bit. The existing light is a good quality All-Glass single bulb with the mirrored metal reflector and it looks nearly new. There is no number but it's probably the "deluxe" model.

Aside from some of the water staining you see on the glass on the hood the whole thing looks nearly new. I sent a message to Aqueon linking them to these pics and asking if they could direct me to the correct light/lights. If it's too much money then I'll consider changing hoods like you suggest. I didn't think of that. Thanks.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like it could be a Marineland top. It also looks like it will require two fixtures. You are probably better off finding something else that will work instead of having to find deccent 24" bulbs without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

noddy said:


> Looks like it could be a Marineland top. It also looks like it will require two fixtures. You are probably better off finding something else that will work instead of having to find deccent 24" bulbs without paying an arm and a leg.


I was actually thinking Aqueon/All-Glass. I'm looking through their catalog and it looks exactly like their Deluxe twin tube hood. I think they call it "Versa-hood". Twin tube would explain the extra depth of the ridges that the fixture sits over. I was hoping to avoid a big expense on this. It was a private craigslist deal and I got the tank hoods and light for $125 which was nice but I didn't know the light was wrong. If I have to buy a single 48" or two 24" twin tubes that would likely kill the good deal so going with a glass hood and keeping this light may be the best option. I'm trying to check prices but I can't find any. Price of the lights vs. new hood will determine which way I go.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I also have the option of using it the way it is like the previous owner did but I'm sort of stickler for detail...


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Looks like an old T-8 All Glass fixture. I threw mine out a couple of years ago and replaced it with a glass top and a twin T-5 HO fixture.

The glass top is much more versatile. You can even switch to cost efficient LEDs.

Mike


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

The light is like new though. Maybe I can sell it for decent money to partially fund a new glass hood and lights.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Maybe you can sell it, but T-12s (not T-8, I get them confused) are old technology. They aren't as efficient as the new smaller diameter bulbs.

Also, the glass tops provide a snugger fit than the old fashioned hoods so there is less evaporation and splashing.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

OK thanks. I haven't kept a tank since 2004 and need to catch up on the latest products.


----------



## 6Gears1Speed (Mar 18, 2013)

I made it fit  . I didn't want to put money into hoods and lighting but rather put it into filtration and fish so I made a modification. The ends were already notched but they were off by maybe 1/8" so it wouldn't fit in between the ridges on the hood. I filed 1/16th" off of each side and now it fits end to end. As far as the depth I just added some weather stripping behind the light and it looks decent. I already had the weather stripping so it cost me nothing. Zero cost mods are the best mods :lol: .


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Good move. No point buying things you don't need.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Those hood baseplates are neither AGA/Aqueon or Perfecto/Marineland. Look to me to be an old Dell brand (Dell went out of business in the 90's.). Your modification is about the best you could do to find a replacement.


----------

